# New Video - 1 of 4



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

After filming a textbook hunt on opening weekend, it was time for Andy DelliVenerri to look down the barrel and get his sights on some coyotes. With moderate to horrible vision and a daily boost from Monster Energy drinks, Andy has always been able to provide some of the most entertaining hunts and this would prove to be no exception.






Species: Male Coyote 
Weight: 38 Pounds 
Date: 10/6/2010 
TOD: 6:00 pm 
Temperature: 62° 
Call: Crack Predator Calls - Crack Rabbit Close
Rifle: Remington Model 700
Scope: Nikon Monarch 6.5-20x44mm
Stock: Bell and Carlson Stock
Trigger: Jewell 
Cartridge: Hand Loaded .22-250 Remington, 52gr Sierra Matchking Moly Coated Boat Tails


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good video guys!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on , great shooting and great video.


----------

